# tri à plat et tri croisé



## Marynice

Bonjour, 

Je me demandais si quelqu'un savait traduire ces deux termes marketing en italien. Je dois les traduire dans le cadre d'une étude en ligne. Je ne trouve rien sur internet à part leur définition : 

_Un tri à plat restitue la distribution des différentes réponses obtenues à une question unique dans le cadre d’un questionnaire d’étude.

Par exemple, un tri à plat sur une question d’identification restitue le fait que 60 % des répondants sont des hommes et 40 % des femmes.

Le tri à plat se distingue du tri croisé qui lui combine les résultats obtenus sur 2 questions, voire plus.
_
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Marynice e benvenuta in WRF!
Non so se può esserti utile, ma c'è un thread sull'argomento in French/English: tri à plat / tri croisé.


----------



## sorry66

Non sono sicura ma forse il contrario di 'riferimento incrociato'?

O 'classificazione/smistamento non-comparativa/o'

Ma aspetta  gli esperti!


----------



## Marynice

Grazie a voi due!
Si ho visto il thread ma non è concluente...
trovo il "riferimento incrociato" solo in termini informatici e niente che si riferisca a "tri plat".
Beh sì, aiutoooooo esperti!!!

Grazie di cuore cmq!


----------



## sorry66

Mais dans l'autre thread l'explication de 'tri à plat' n'est pas très clair - ni de 'tri croisé'. Si  tu nous donnes un exemple très clair de quoi il s'agit peut-être on peut trouver une solution!


----------



## Marynice

Bonjour Sorry66,

As-tu lu les définitions que j'ai mis dans mon premier message? Elles ne sont pas claires?
Merci


----------



## sorry66

Pas vraiment, Marynice. J'aimerais avoir une explication plus claire.


----------



## Marynice

J'ai traduit un questionnaire de satisfaction client qui sera mis en ligne prochainement. Parallèlement, je dois traduire les directives de l'outil de suivi que les gens qui analyseront les réponses devront suivre pour ensuite nous envoyer les résultats. Dans ces directives, figure ces  lignes à traduire : 
_- Outils de suivi

Suivi des retours 

Nombre de questionnaires récoltés


Synthèse des résultats 

Télécharger une fiche de synthèse de résultats PDF


Tableau de bord 

Editer l'ensemble des résultats sous forme de tableau Excel


Tris à plat

Générer les résultats de chaque question sous forme graphique


Extractions 

Extractions des données


Détails de l'étude 

Caractéristique, e-mailing et questionnaire_

J'ai trouvé la définition du tri à plat que j'ai reporté ci-dessus dans un site de définition de termes marketing. Je comprends que le tri à plat des réponses à l’enquête veut dire qu'on analyse chaque réponse indépendamment alors que le tri croisé engendre des résultats par rapport à plusieurs réponses du questionnaire.

Merci à tous pour votre aide!


----------



## sorry66

D'accord.
Avec le 'tri à plat' la correspondance est de un à un et avec 'tri croise' les résultats sont groupés pour l'analyse.

Analisi delle variabile singole?
Analisi delle variabile multiple ?


----------



## Marynice

Merci Sorry66,

J'irai dans ce sens!


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, io userei tabella semplice (con una sola variabile) e tabella a doppia entrata. Terminologia propriamente di "statistica".
Ah! Non sono un esperto.


----------

